# Mold on cutting board...



## mamato2boys (Nov 22, 2002)

There is mold on my beautiful bamboo cutting board







Wondering if vinegar alone will kill it or should I use something else???

TIA!


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

I think it depends on the type of mold. There are types of molds that even bleach won't kill. (I'm not recommending you use bleach)

I'd probably try a variety of things - a vinegar soak. Boiling water? Then maybe setting it out in the sun for a while?


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

http://www.care2.com/channels/solutions/home/110
Three Ways to Kill Mold Naturally
By Annie B. Bond, author of Home Enlightenment (Rodale, 2005).

Over the years I have found three natural ingredients that kill mold: tea tree oil (an essential oil found in most health food stores), grapefruit seed extract, and vinegar. There are pros and cons of each, but all three work. Vinegar is by far the cheapest. Tea tree oil is expensive, but it is a broad spectrum fungicide and seems to kill all the mold families it contacts. The problem is that it has a very strong smell, but that dissipates in a few days. Grapefruit seed extract is also expensive, but has no smell. Click here for how to use these three ingredients in your home, to kill mold and mildew.

Mold can be dangerous to your health, even if you aren't allergic. Many people react to mold by getting tired and even depressed. Try to stay on top of moisture and mold as soon as either arises. Dry out anything that is damp, such as basements (use a dehumidifier), and carpets. Fix leaks in plumbing and roofs. Wipe up spills. Make sure water doesn't escape from shower curtains. Vigilance will pay off!

* Tea Tree Treasure
Nothing natural works for mold and mildew as well as this spray. I've used it successfully on a moldy ceiling from a leaking roof, on a musty bureau, a musty rug, and a moldy shower curtain. Tea tree oil is expensive, but a little goes a very long way. Note that the smell of tea tree oil is very strong, but it will dissipate in a few days.

2 teaspoons tea tree oil
2 cups water
Combine in a spray bottle, shake to blend, and spray on problem areas. Do not rinse.
Makes 2 cups
Preparation Time: Under a minute
Shelf Life: Indefinite
Storage: Leave in the spray bottle

* Grapefruit Seed Extract
The advantage of using grapefruit seed extract instead of tea tree oil for killing mold is that it is odorless.

20 drops grapefruit seed extract
2 cups water

Combine in a spray bottle, shake to blend, and spray on problem areas. Do not rinse.
Makes 2 cups
Preparation Time: A minute or so
Shelf Life: Indefinite
Storage: Leave in the spray bottle

* Vinegar Spray
Straight vinegar reportedly kills 82 percent of mold. Pour some white distilled vinegar straight into a spray bottle, spray on the moldy area, and let set without rinsing if you can put up with the smell. It will dissipate in a few hours.


----------

